# Clint Eastwood Divorce: Dina Eastwood Files For Separation Amid Mate-Swapping Rumors



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Clint Eastwood Divorce: Dina Eastwood Files For Separation Amid Mate-Swapping Rumors

From the article:

*"According to reports, Dina, 48, made the first move when she allegedly began dating Scott Fisher, a former boyfriend of hers from high school who currently works at the University of Hawaii as an assistant basketball coach. The pair reportedly got closer after Clint began spending less and less time around Dina to avoid the reality show.

“Dina is in love with Scott. It's like high school all over again,” a source told the National Enquirer.

But in an even more surprising turn, shortly after those reports surfaced, Clint was photographed with a new woman: Fisher’s ex-wife Erica Tomlinson-Fisher. A source who spoke to Us Weekly said that Erica had called up Eastwood to share her concerns about her ex-husband and Dina, and the two unexpectedly began dating, a development which one family friend said caused Dina to go into “total shock.”* :wtf:


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Eastwood is the man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

LostViking said:


> Eastwood is the man.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's not worried about doing a 180...he's making a b-line for the next available woman lol ..although he has a reputation for being a notorious cheater in Hollywood...


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

He's Clint Eastwood. The guy is 100 and still pulling in the trim. Amazing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

LostViking said:


> He's Clint Eastwood. The guy is 100 and still pulling in the trim. Amazing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah at 83 he has no time for a broken heart...lol He's like NEXT!!!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Wonder how old the new gf is? Eastwood already has 7 kids. Maybe she can add to that.

You're going to look awfully silly... Clint Eastwood - You're going to look awfully silly... - YouTube


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

thunderstruck said:


> Wonder how old the new gf is? Eastwood already has 7 kids. Maybe she can add to that.


The new gf is probably in her 40s...

Here she is:

Clint and his new lady


----------



## JustGrinding (Oct 26, 2012)

Gawd! I wish I'd thought of that!


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

JustGrinding said:


> Gawd! I wish I'd thought of that!


He is one interesting man lol


----------



## LostViking (Mar 26, 2013)

Stud. That is so cool. 

Go ahead... make my day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

LostViking said:


> Stud. That is so cool.
> 
> Go ahead... make my day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Clint is definitely his OWN man...


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Clint Eastwood quotes: Top 5 :smthumbup:


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't pay attention to Hollywood people so I don't know if Clint is a philanderer or not. However, banging the OM Ex-Wife, that is probably the most interesting revenge affair I know of. I guess she made his day.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Dirty Harry - Go Ahead, Make My Day - YouTube


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

#1 alpha male of all time. 

Bandit is smiling.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Go ahead make my lay!


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

MovingAhead said:


> I don't pay attention to Hollywood people so I don't know if Clint is a philanderer or not. However, banging the OM Ex-Wife, that is probably the most interesting revenge affair I know of. I guess she made his day.


He raised the "revenge affair" to an art form...lol I guess his wife is "unforgiven" - sorry bad joke but I had to go for it.. :rofl:


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Clint's wife: "Now don't cry, but I'm leaving you for Scott."

Clint: "Heh. Hand me my viagra and give me his wife's number."


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

That was his daughter in the picture, not the other man's wife. Clint is too old to move that fast. He is probably just processing that his wife left him and talking to her chair. 

I feel sorry for him. He is a difficult position. He is 80+ yrs old, and at a time when a spouse reaps the benefits of a long term loving relationship. He has no time left to find someone who loves him and will nurse him. 

Clint can get any number of beautiful women to wear on his arm when for public appearances. Good old Clint has not lost his touch, he can still pull in the babes. 

Unfortunately, that wont make him any less lonely and hurt. Or get him the warm loving and care that he needs. Clint has always been the betrayer and dumper. This is a bad time for the karma bus to hit. 

Is it obvious I don't like him? I do feel sorry for him because he has been humiliated by this betrayal and will face a very difficult time recovering at his age. 

That along with the empty chair stupidity makes him worthy of pity.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't think he is going to find it hard to recover at all. I think he will land on his feet. He might have trouble finding a girl, just like Hugh Hefner does.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

He won't be sad for long. 

The man IS Hollywood. He is the most popular American actor in history (sorry Duke, it's the truth). The women are going to be throwing it at him. All he has to do is sit back and wait. They will come.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Want2babettrme (May 17, 2013)

LostViking said:


> Stud. That is so cool.
> 
> Go ahead... make my day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You beat me to it.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Catherine602 said:


> That was his daughter in the picture, not the other man's wife. Clint is too old to move that fast. He is probably just processing that his wife left him and talking to her chair.
> 
> I feel sorry for him. He is a difficult position. He is 80+ yrs old, and at a time when a spouse reaps the benefits of a long term loving relationship. He has no time left to find someone who loves him and will nurse him.
> 
> ...


The woman in the picture was identified as his girlfriend. People go on and on about the empty chair....it didn't bother me...he is still the man...


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

It is interesting that most of the men here think that Clint is a man because he appears to move on to a woman 40 years younger as soon as he has been abandoned by his wife. 

Do you really think manhood is defined by not being affected by being dumped? By getting younger women in a week or two? 

I think an "alpha" male would be able to keep a young woman who has been with him for >15 yrs. He was left for a man 40 yrs younger. She didn't even bother to hide it to save Mr Alpha the embarrassment. Clint was dissed big time. 


In that sense he is a failure as a man. He has failed to get a woman to love him enough to overlook his aging mind and body. To be his comfort and companion during a time when it needs loyalty and TLC.

Is that what an alpha male is? An old dog doing the same tricks over and over? Did someone mention him having a child! Your kidding right? Becoming a father at 80+ is not a manly thing to do? 

Sure medical science makes it possible for men way past their prime to procreate. But does that make them men or fathers? Men care for their children. 

They don't bring kids into the world that they know will face the challenges of a grandpa father with a life expectancy of a few yrs. 

That's not manhood that's selfishness and insecurity.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> I feel sorry for him. He is a difficult position. He is 80+ yrs old,


If I make it to 80, I'd like to be in the difficult position Eastwood is in now.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Catherine602 said:


> It is interesting that most of the men here think that Clint is a man because he appears to move on to a woman 40 years younger as soon as he has been abandoned by his wife.
> 
> Do you really think manhood is defined by not being affected by being dumped? By getting younger women in a week or two?
> 
> ...


You really do not like him...that is obvious...the comments here were made with tongue firmly in cheek...oh and btw with the "alpha male" slam - even the mighty alpha male can not control all the events in his life but he can react to them with a stiff upper lip and spine of steel....


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

A cheating ho is a cheating ho, whether or not she is married to an alpha or omega. Not Clint's fault his STBXW skanked out. I love the way he didn't miss a beat and took the OMs wife. Logical and efficient.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> A cheating ho is a cheating ho, whether or not she is married to an alpha or omega. Not Clint's fault his STBXW skanked out. I love the way he didn't miss a beat and took the OMs wife. Logical and efficient.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


At 83 he is saving all the time he can...


----------



## ceejay93 (Jun 29, 2013)

Catherine602 said:


> It is interesting that most of the men here think that Clint is a man because he appears to move on to a woman 40 years younger as soon as he has been abandoned by his wife.
> 
> Do you really think manhood is defined by not being affected by being dumped? By getting younger women in a week or two?
> 
> ...


I guess the betrayed men on here are failures since they failed to keep their wives from cheating on them!

I guess my dad is a failure for not being able to keep his wife of 20 years from cheating on him. 

I guess manliness should be defined by someone without a penis because they'll definitely know wtf they're talking about!

He's manly because he recognized that digging a hole and crawling into it wouldn't change his predicament. 

He's manly because he did what many people struggle to do: move on!

Is he void of emotion? No! Does he feel the pain? Yes! Is he embarrassed? Hell no! He's not the one who got caught cheating. That's his stbxw.

Can you tell that I disagree with almost everything you wrote?


----------



## JustGrinding (Oct 26, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> It is interesting that most of the men here think that Clint is a man because he appears to move on to a woman 40 years younger as soon as he has been abandoned by his wife.
> 
> Do you really think manhood is defined by not being affected by being dumped? By getting younger women in a week or two?
> 
> ...


Yeah, well I still wish I'd thought of responding to my wife's affair by immediately banging POSOM's girlfriend.

Cat, don't know how old you are, but it's high time you learn that when the boys are in the garage having their fun, the protestations and exhortations to "grow up" from the womenfolk sound just like Charlie Brown's teacher.

Lighten up. We'll take out the garbage, feed the dogs, turn out the lights and come to bed after we're done with our fun.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

ceejay93 said:


> I guess the betrayed men on here are failures since they failed to keep their wives from cheating on them!
> 
> I guess my dad is a failure for not being able to keep his wife of 20 years from cheating on him.
> 
> ...


Bingo - it is how he reacted - despite the fact that he is hurting...personally I think he should be finished with the marriage business and just enjoy his kids, his filmmaking and a companion or two...


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Truthseeker1 said:


> The woman in the picture was identified as his girlfriend. People go on and on about the empty chair....it didn't bother me...he is still the man...


You believe everything you read? 

Even if its a girlfriend that he manage to scare up to look like he still has it. He was humiliated by his wife. 

She left him for another who really appears to really have it. Apparently, they have known each other for a long time. He separated recently and they got together. 

The chair thing didn't bother you? I don't understand. He is the archetype man right? In my life the men who garner the most respect are the ones that accomplish their mission and honor their commitments. 

Clint accepted to speak in support of Romney to help him. Do you know why he made such a bad appearance? He did not prepare anything so he winged it. Because of his laziness, he brought ridicule to a man who was running for president of the USA. That is not the act of a man.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

JustGrinding said:


> Yeah, well I still wish I'd thought of responding to my wife's affair by immediately banging POSOM's girlfriend.
> 
> Cat, don't know how old you are, but it's high time you learn that when the boys are in the garage having their fun, the protestations and exhortations to "grow up" from the womenfolk sound just like Charlie Brown's teacher.
> 
> Lighten up. We'll take out the garbage, feed the dogs, turn out the lights and come to bed after we're done with our fun.


OK Just, I will do that. You have the room. I get it, I think.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Catherine602 said:


> *You believe everything you read? *
> 
> Even if its a girlfriend that he manage to scare up to look like he still has it. He was humiliated by his wife.
> 
> ...


Wow does Clint owe you money or something?

No I don't believe everything I read....Clint the archetype man? He's a cool dude..is he a god..no...makes great movies and his on screen image captured the imaginations of millions of people...like him and his independent spirit...is he perfect? absolutely not

Did he bomb with the chair speech - yes - was it out of laziness - who knows - how do you know...and how do you know the new guy "has it" - he didn't make a go of it with the mother of his children either, did he? So maybe he's a failure too...

The comments here were written in jest....I don't think any of us worship Clint - do we like him - yes we do....i'll put you down as a no for interest in seeing another "Dirty Harry" movie...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

We don't worship him? 

Dang. Guess I'll take down that little Popsicle stick shrine I have for him hanging in the bathroom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> We don't worship him?
> 
> Dang. Guess I'll take down that little Popsicle stick shrine I have for him hanging in the bathroom.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


And remove his pictures from under your mattress as well..make it a clean sweep...


----------



## MrMathias (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm thinking some of you are projecting Clint Eastwood's characters onto him and how they would react to a cheating wife  

I certainly don't know how he feels about it, he may be pleased and moving on with a nonchalant mindset but that doesn't seem likely. 

Who knows what an elite celebrity thinks and feels anyway? It's like comparing the 'sense of self' of a pharaoh with that of a common person.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

MrMathias said:


> *I'm thinking some of you are projecting Clint Eastwood's characters onto him and how they would react to a cheating wife  *
> 
> I certainly don't know how he feels about it, he may be pleased and moving on with a nonchalant mindset but that doesn't seem likely.
> 
> Who knows what an elite celebrity thinks and feels anyway? It's like comparing the 'sense of self' of a pharaoh with that of an common person.


Yup....that is the joke....what would "character x" do...it's all in fun....


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

JustGrinding said:


> Yeah, well I still wish I'd thought of responding to my wife's affair by immediately banging POSOM's girlfriend.
> 
> Cat, don't know how old you are, but it's high time you learn that when the boys are in the garage having their fun, the protestations and exhortations to "grow up" from the womenfolk sound just like Charlie Brown's teacher.
> 
> Lighten up. We'll take out the garbage, feed the dogs, turn out the lights and come to bed after we're done with our fun.


I think that it is a little sadistic to want the OM to pay a bit and banging his EX Wife is awesome!!! I'm sorry. I really try to be a good Christian but it is a little revenge by proxy. It's basically wanting the OM to eat a sh1t sandwich. I did enjoy reading the story. Clint Eastwood, John Wayne... Yes I loved them growing up. My real hero... That is my dad! I just hope my boys will look up to me one day like I look up to my dad.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

MovingAhead said:


> I think that it is a little sadistic to want the OM to pay a bit and banging his EX Wife is awesome!!! I'm sorry. I really try to be a good Christian but it is a little revenge by proxy. * It's basically wanting the OM to eat a sh1t sandwich. I did enjoy reading the story. * Clint Eastwood, John Wayne... *Yes I loved them growing up. My real hero... That is my dad! * I just hope my boys will look up to me one day like I look up to my dad.


:iagree::iagree: everyone likes to see a WS served a nice hot bowl of their own medicine...and if that steaming hot bowl of their own medicine is delivered by Dirty Harry - well - all the better - I wonder if he asked his g/f's husband "are ya feeling lucky punk?" lol


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MrMathias said:


> I'm thinking some of you are projecting Clint Eastwood's characters onto him and how they would react to a cheating wife
> 
> I certainly don't know how he feels about it, he may be pleased and moving on with a nonchalant mindset but that doesn't seem likely.
> 
> Who knows what an elite celebrity thinks and feels anyway? It's like comparing the 'sense of self' of a pharaoh with that of a common person.


Eastwood has been swimming with the Hollywood sharks for close to 60 years. He's arguably king daddy great white badazz shark of the swimming pool. You don't get to be that by being a pushover or weak. The guy is a stud on and off screen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

PS I still don't get why people made such a stink about his chair bit. If you actually watched it and followed what he was saying, it wasn't bad at all.

Certain media types and comedians jumped on the idea of talking to an empty chair, instead of looking at the bit as a whole and recognizing that he actually made some very valid points.

Anyway, I assume everyone in hollywood is messed up when it comes to sex and relationships.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> ...a girlfriend that he manage to scare up...


I'm sure that would take him forEVER! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Hell, if he rang YOU up today, I bet you'd be on a plane in a couple hours.


----------



## MrMathias (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds like some of you fellas want to date Clint


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Another example of how younger women really don't value older men.

I was surprised as well that Eastwood had submitted himself to a reality show. And for what, it's not like he or his wife need the money.

So 83 yo Eastwood couldn't get his 3 decades younger wife to respect his wishes; they grow apart as a result and she "falls" for someone closer to her age (AND less successful).

Good on Eastwood that he doesn't miss a beat but perhaps there's a lesson in this story.......


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Catherine602 said:


> It is interesting that most of the men here think that Clint is a man because he appears to move on to a woman 40 years younger as soon as he has been abandoned by his wife.
> 
> Do you really think manhood is defined by not being affected by being dumped? By getting younger women in a week or two?
> 
> ...


resident arm chair physiologist? 


with his money and some planning any child he has at his age would be well taken care of. 


bitter much. ok so you don't like him.

look at his accomplishments in life hes been pretty upstanding guy. not like most Hollywood people.including his ***** of a wife!


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Is Eastwood a cheater? He's been my hero since the family trips to see the Spaghetti westerns in the 60's. "The Good the Bad and the Ugly" an all time classic (hats off to Sergio Leone)....but if Clint is a serial cheater I have to say that I am conflicted, a little, particularly here on TAM. An Alpha to die for hmmmm

"We all got it coming kid"


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Horizon said:


> Is Eastwood a cheater? He's been my hero since the family trips to see the Spaghetti westerns in the 60's. "The Good the Bad and the Ugly" an all time classic (hats off to Sergio Leone)....but if Clint is a serial cheater I have to say that I am conflicted, a little, particularly here on TAM. An Alpha to die for hmmmm
> 
> "We all got it coming kid"


Hollywood.

Even Mr. Nice Guy, Tom Hanks, is a cheater. His wife is his AP. Now, there are a lot of things to admire about Eastwood's accomplishments and his persona is iconic ... but at least Hanks expressed regret for what he did.


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> Hollywood.
> 
> Even Mr. Nice Guy, Tom Hanks, is a cheater. His wife is his AP. Now, there are a lot of things to admire about Eastwood's accomplishments and his persona is iconic ... but at least Hanks expressed regret for what he did.


Tom Hanks is Forest Gump and dressed up like a girl for Bosom Buddies. Clint Eastwood is Dirty Harry! I'm not trying to give Clint a free pass but to us guys, he is the alpha many of us wanted to be growing up. There is a reason Clint is The Outlaw Josey Wales and Tom Hanks cried in Sleepless in Seattle. 

We all know it's movie persona. No one is taking this too seriously. I think we guys liked Dirty Harry giving the shaft to the OM. I did at least. Clint is not perfect but I enjoyed the moment.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Clint Eastwood is gay



oh wait that's Simon Cowell


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

OnTheRocks said:


> I'm sure that would take him forEVER! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Hell, if he rang YOU up today, I bet you'd be on a plane in a couple hours.


You are the one who thinks an 83 yr old dried up man has pull, not me. I get the feeling that you are projecting, no? You are saying that you would go when he calls. But that has nothing to do with what anyone else would do. You own it not me. 

I can't understand why you think woman are hot for men no matter what they look like or how old they are. 

That's not real life. Well, its real life for wealthy men but that is not sex appeal. 

He looks like Fireman Bill. The only fire he starts is in a trash basket.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

LostViking said:


> He's Clint Eastwood. The guy is 100 and still pulling in the trim. Amazing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's not 100, but he's only a few years older than I am.
He's also one of the few guys I have ever considered to be less attractive than myself so I guess all that money does make up for it.

Oh, and I'd like to mention that my dad fathered two boys after 55 with a young trollop and his father produced three children after the age of 70 who all looked ike him. He did this after his first wife had passed away in child birth.
(It still does nothing to change the fact that both were old fools)


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Catherine, get out of the Bitter Barn and come play in the hay! The whole post is a guy thing. I know you don't understand it, obviously from your posts but we guys are simple. Three things that make guys happy!

1. Watching Sports in Peace
2. Thinking it would be nice to be able to live life like Clint Eastwood, John Wayne, Bruce Lee, Wolverine...
3. Our wives/gfs when they want to fvck us like porn stars, let us watch sports in peace and pretend to be as bada$$ as Dirty Hary

Things that make us unhappy
1. Not letting us watch sports in peace
2. People trying to learn our grilling secrets that we perfected
3. Women who don't understand that when we are playing we know we need to grow up, but we are just blowing off steam. I don't want to come home yet. The street lights aren't even on.

Yes I buy my kids cool things so I can play with them too... Whatever. 

This thread was on in fun. I don't want to be the mature single dad all the time. You get wound too tight you could pop!

It could be inferred from your attitude that some people here think you might be perceived as being a ninny.

Have fun. Go practice smiling!


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> resident arm chair physiologist?
> 
> 
> with his money and some planning any child he has at his age would be well taken care of.
> ...


I am surprised it took you so long Chilly. I expected my posts to shake out one or two dogs of war but I didn't think it would take so long. 

Ahh the accusation of bitterness from a man who knows it well.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

MovingAhead said:


> Catherine, get out of the Bitter Barn and come play in the hay! The whole post is a guy thing. I know you don't understand it, obviously from your posts but we guys are simple. Three things that make guys happy!
> 
> 1. Watching Sports in Peace
> 2. Thinking it would be nice to be able to live life like Clint Eastwood, John Wayne, Bruce Lee, Wolverine...
> ...


OK OK I am going away. I wont read anymore. Realize this is a trigger for me due to my experienced in my early teens. 

Promise I won't come back...... unless someone else says I would go there if he calls. 


Oh yea smiling here it goes


----------



## MovingAhead (Dec 27, 2012)

Catherine602 said:


> OK OK I am going away. I wont read anymore. Realize this is a trigger for me due to my experienced in my early teens.
> 
> Promise I won't come back...... unless some else says I would go there if he calls.
> 
> ...


We all trigger. I am sorry this set you off so for your own good, yes it is best if you stayed away. You were being teased but honestly I hope you really enjoy the rest of your night. Glass of wine, Drive in the country. God Bless!


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

hookares said:


> He's not 100, but he's only a few years older than I am.
> He's also one of the few guys I have ever considered to be less attractive than myself so I guess all that money does make up for it.


Come on, this has nothing to do with every man who is older. You're cute and nicely cut, you didn't dry out and get used up. 

couldn't resist.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> Come on, this has nothing to do with every man who is older. You're cute and nicely cut, you didn't dry out and get used up.
> 
> couldn't resist.


Not that I think you're not kidding, but there's no way I'm going to post a pic of my gargoyle on this board. There's a whole town full of hillbillies that would like to get a verbal shot at me after reading some of these posts.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Truthseeker1 said:


> The woman in the picture was identified as his girlfriend. People go on and on about the empty chair....it didn't bother me...he is still the man...


That's cause the chair hit a nerve, lol...........and it just keeps getting emptier.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Hopefully he's got a great prenup and his evil cheating wife will get absolutely nothing, nothing at all, maybe not even the shirt on her cheating back!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey.... You gotta give his WW credit for one thing: she got him away from Sandra Locke. That skinny batshyte skank was nasty.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

MovingAhead said:


> Tom Hanks is Forest Gump and dressed up like a girl for Bosom Buddies. Clint Eastwood is Dirty Harry! I'm not trying to give Clint a free pass but to us guys, he is the alpha many of us wanted to be growing up. There is a reason Clint is The Outlaw Josey Wales and Tom Hanks cried in Sleepless in Seattle.
> 
> We all know it's movie persona. No one is taking this too seriously. I think we guys liked Dirty Harry giving the shaft to the OM. I did at least. Clint is not perfect but I enjoyed the moment.


Right. Tom Hanks is STILL the most liked movie star. The everyday guy. Even his real life seems "normal" relative to other movie stars. We like him, maybe identify with him or admire him for being normal and likeable as well as what he's accomplished ... but men don't aspire to be him. Clint's persona ... the alpha, take no crap, tough guy ... is the guy men WANT to be (at least the 40+ crowd). Who among the older guys here hasn't said at least once ... "go ahead, make my day."


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Chaparral said:


> That's cause the chair hit a nerve, lol...........and it just keeps getting emptier.


It's mostly political. If Sean Penn had done the bit about a Republican president, the Republicans would be howling and the Democrats would think it was the greatest thing since sliced bread.

A saw a poll recently about partisan perception of actors. Not a surprise but Democrats were more positive about actors than Republicans. Clint Eastwood was the only actor with high favorability from Republicans, and that included Arnold. Sean Penn was viewed very favorable by Democrats (by a large percentage) and among the least favorable by Republicans. Jane Fonda was even more polarizing.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> *Right. Tom Hanks is STILL the most liked movie star. The everyday guy. Even his real life seems "normal" relative to other movie stars.* We like him, maybe identify with him or admire him for being normal and likeable as well as what he's accomplished ... but men don't aspire to be him. Clint's persona ... the alpha, take no crap, tough guy ... is the guy men WANT to be (at least the 40+ crowd). Who among the older guys here hasn't said at least once ... "go ahead, make my day."


He did cheat on his first wife with his current wife...


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Truthseeker1 said:


> JustSomeGuyWho said:
> 
> 
> > *Right. Tom Hanks is STILL the most liked movie star. The everyday guy. Even his real life seems "normal" relative to other movie stars.* We like him, maybe identify with him or admire him for being normal and likeable as well as what he's accomplished ... but men don't aspire to be him. Clint's persona ... the alpha, take no crap, tough guy ... is the guy men WANT to be (at least the 40+ crowd). Who among the older guys here hasn't said at least once ... "go ahead, make my day."
> ...


True but most people don't know that ... and many wouldn't care.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Comparing Hanks and Eastwood is lame. 

Hanks is just an actor, nowhere near the best American actor ever produced, and he's washing out fast. 

Eastwood managed to maintain his juice for over 60 years in television and big screen. When most actors washed out and accepted retirement he became a director and producer. The movies he has directed over the last ten years (Sands of Iwo Jima, Million Dollar Baby, Gran Torino) are each brilliant and thought provoking films that clearly show Eastwood's depth of talent and creativity. 

The man just gets better at his craft as he gets older. 

Hanks? He had to hack it out with the sacrilegious "DaVinci Codes" just to make the rent. He is in fewer meaningful movies each year and he's getting fat to boot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> Comparing Hanks and Eastwood is lame.
> 
> Hanks is just an actor, nowhere near the best American actor ever produced, and he's washing out fast.
> 
> ...


That's true. don't forget Mystic River with Sean Penn and Lawrence Fishburne.


----------



## awake1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I approve of this thread.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

awake1 said:


> I approve of this thread.


Obviously Clint is not "anti-revenge affair" lol


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Obviously Clint is not "anti-revenge affair" lol


Is it revenge if the affair is with the OM's discards?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think it's revenge. I think circumstance brought Clint and her together and there was a spark. I doubt it will last. It's probably a daddy daughter type of romance. Those never last.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> #1 alpha male of all time.
> 
> Bandit is smiling.


The top alpha in our time. Niall of the Nine Hostages has about 4 million male descendants and Genghis has about 7 million, but those guys were like, Kings, so they had an edge.

What's interesting about Clint is that in real life, he's an Alpha, but he got famous by playing Sigmas. Actually, he's probably a Sigma in real life and just plays himself in movies. It's hard to tell what came first.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I don't think it's revenge. I think circumstance brought Clint and her together and there was a spark. I doubt it will last. It's probably a daddy daughter type of romance. Those never last.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How much longer can Clint last? Quite an ego boost for the lady, though.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Truthseeker1 said:


> He did cheat on his first wife with his current wife...


I doubt it. I think there are several in between the first one and the latest one. And about 1500 girlfriends and an infinite number of groupies. I remember reading back in the early 70's that Eastwood did not have a "conventional" marriage. That was the first one.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> I doubt it. I think there are several in between the first one and the latest one. And about 1500 girlfriends and an infinite number of groupies. I remember reading back in the early 70's that Eastwood did not have a "conventional" marriage. That was the first one.


I was referring to Tom Hanks..the Hollywood "Mr. Good Guy"


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Clint was peeling the chicks off him when he met Locke. He told her up front he was a player and he would not stop banging othe women. She accepted it and went along with it and became his live-in groupie. They never married....he knew she was a nutjob and refused to. 

But look at Redford, Peter Fonda and Burt Reynolds. They were womanizers as bad as Clint. It was just de riguer for actors of the 70s to bed women by the bus loads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Truthseeker1 said:


> I was referring to Tom Hanks..the Hollywood "Mr. Good Guy"


What do you expect from a guy who dresses up in women's clothes?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Splash and Forrest Gump were the only Hanks movies I liked. The rest were disposable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Splash and Forrest Gump were the only Hanks movies I liked. The rest were disposable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You only liked Splash because Daryl Hannah was pretty much naked.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

bfree said:


> You only liked Splash because Daryl Hannah was pretty much naked.


I liked those long pretty legs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Truthseeker1 said:


> I was referring to Tom Hanks..the Hollywood "Mr. Good Guy"


Oops. You're totally correct on that one.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Splash and Forrest Gump were the only Hanks movies I liked. The rest were disposable.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Bachelor Party.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Clint was peeling the chicks off him when he met Locke. He told her up front he was a player and he would not stop banging othe women. She accepted it and went along with it and became his live-in groupie. They never married....he knew she was a nutjob and refused to.
> 
> But look at Redford, Peter Fonda and Burt Reynolds. They were womanizers as bad as Clint. It was just de riguer for actors of the 70s to bed women by the bus loads.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are there any heterosexuals in the current lot?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Are there any heterosexuals in the current lot?


What's weird is that all the British and Aussie actors seem to be living here in the states now and they are turning Hollywood on its ear. They seem to be getting all the trim now. Hard to find studly American-born actors anymore.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

There's Bradley Cooper. Isn't he viewed as alpha.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Truthseeker1 said:
> 
> 
> > He did cheat on his first wife with his current wife...
> ...


Actually he.admitted it.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## awake1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Truthseeker1 said:


> Obviously Clint is not "anti-revenge affair" lol


Regardless of how he is in person, his onscreen persona could get him laid at any party any weekend of the year even if he lives to 120.


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

Jason Statham is another actor I like....

Expendables - Jason Statham


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Clint Eastwood Dating History

Clint Eastwood is a serial cheater. He even had a daughter with one of his OW when he was married to his first wife. Yeah, I don't feel one bit sorry for him. Carry on with your adoration.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> Clint Eastwood Dating History
> 
> Clint Eastwood is a serial cheater. He even had a daughter with one of his OW when he was married to his first wife. Yeah, I don't feel one bit sorry for him. Carry on with your adoration.


I guess it depends on the terms of the marriage contract (vows) if he's a "cheater" or not.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Machiavelli said:


> I guess it depends on the terms of the marriage contract (vows) if he's a "cheater" or not.


Well, that could be true. I find it hard to believe. He was married to his first wife in 1953, still a pretty traditional time.

I guess I'm surprised at the posts here. He's a man that has been unable to be committed or faithful in any LTR and didn't acknowledge his daughter with the OW for years but he plays a tough guy in the movies so he's awesome. (He's not even very good, he's a one note). I don't like the double standard. If the genders were reversed, we would be reading posts like "Karma bit her in the butt".


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I don't think the men in Hollywood have ever been "traditional". The 50s and 60s were the height of the tough guy era in Hollywood, and all those guys like Cary Grant, Spencer Tracy, Richard Burton, and Gary Cooper were all notorious womanizers. That has carried on through today with guys like Brad Pitt and Russel Crowe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

And I think it's unfair to bash Eastwood for his acting. In the narrow range of characters he plays he is very effective. He is no wide ranging actor of the likes of Anthony Hopkins or Tom Hanks, but conversely, do you think Hopkins or Hanks could have played Eastwood's roles as effectively as Eastwood? I don't think so. 

Eastwood is a tough guy actor. If you are of a feminist bent you are simply not going to gravitate towards movies by guys like Eastwood, Bronson or Coburn. These guys may have perpetuated a macho, masculine myth that turns off many progressive women, but to us guys their movies were a hell of alot of fun to watch and still are.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

Not a feminist or a progressive. I'm pretty traditional. Just don't like double standards.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

soccermom2three said:


> Not a feminist or a progressive. I'm pretty traditional. Just don't like double standards.


Are you talking on how it pertains to Hollywood actresses? I would say the cheating gene runs through the Hollywood genders in equal measure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

No, I'm talking about a man, just a man that's cheated on every one of his LTRs. Has nothing to do with his occupation. 

Now that he's been cheated on and knows whats its like to be replaced, shouldn't he be getting the "what goes around, comes around" spiel?


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> Well, that could be true. I find it hard to believe. He was married to his first wife in 1953, still a pretty traditional time.
> 
> I guess I'm surprised at the posts here. He's a man that has been unable to be committed or faithful in any LTR and didn't acknowledge his daughter with the OW for years but he plays a tough guy in the movies so he's awesome. (He's not even very good, he's a one note). *I don't like the double standard. *If the genders were reversed, we would be reading posts like "Karma bit her in the butt".


No double standards - these posts were done in a light hearted manner. Male or female - cheating is evil.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> I don't think the men in Hollywood have ever been "traditional". The 50s and 60s were the height of the tough guy era in Hollywood, and all those guys like Cary Grant, Spencer Tracy, Richard Burton, and Gary Cooper were all notorious womanizers. That has carried on through today with guys like Brad Pitt and Russel Crowe.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Angelina was known as a homewrecker before she met Brad Pitt.

Didn't Demi Moore start dating Willis before she finished with Estevez? Maybe I will think of some more.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

bandit.45 said:


> And I think it's unfair to bash Eastwood for his acting. *In the narrow range of characters he plays he is very effective.* He is no wide ranging actor of the likes of Anthony Hopkins or Tom Hanks, but conversely, do you think Hopkins or Hanks could have played Eastwood's roles as effectively as Eastwood? I don't think so.
> 
> Eastwood is a tough guy actor. If you are of a feminist bent you are simply not going to gravitate towards movies by guys like Eastwood, Bronson or Coburn. These guys may have perpetuated a macho, masculine myth that turns off many progressive women, but to us guys their movies were a hell of alot of fun to watch and still are.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Grace Kelley is known for having a narrow range as well.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> Grace Kelley is known for having a narrow range as well.


Yep. Beautiful vacuous debutantes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> Grace Kelley is known for having a narrow range as well.


She had enough range for me....


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Clint Eastwood has cheated on former wives. 

It's likely karma biting his butt here. 

The thing with Hollywood types like Eastwood who date women half their age is that they are too narcissistic to admit the the women is only attracted to their money and power.

In doing so they set a poor example for regular guys or even regular high net worth guys. 

Eastwood is a multi-millionaire with star power.

There are also extremely wealthy older lady stars who have boy toys and those relationships too are always ill fated. 

It's unlikely that if Eastwood were a toilet cleaner that any woman in her 40s to 70s or maybe any women of any age would be all that hot for him. 

Clint is 80 something and looking wizened and elderly these days. Maybe he can't even get it up anymore. 

A woman he went the distance with, might love him despite erectile dysfunction but a younger women who was attracted only to his power and money will likely cheat and hide it or at least try to hide it.

I cheated, for years I was faithful. I finally cheated when my earning power increased substantially. Why? Prior to earning a high income, women hardly paid me any attention, unless I provoked it. 

I am average looking and not terribly aggressive socially.

But as my income rose, suddenly women, both my age and younger, were practically throwing themselves at me. It was intoxicating. I even knew all they cared about was my money, but it was too intoxicating to turn down all this no strings sex that was being offered to me. At least I at first believed it was "no strings sex".

I now realize that my wife was attracted to me when I had nothing. She struggled with me all the years I had nothing. I am in part successful because she was such a supportive wife. 

She was a trailing spouse as I found better opportunities in other states. She moved from her friends and family without complaint. She watched her spending so I could spend money on implementing my business. 

Did she nag sometimes. Yes. But who doesn't. Did we argue? Of course we did. Did I annoy her sometimes? Without doubt Did I nag her, too. Yes, likely. 

It took almost losing her for me to see her for who she is and to see the other women for who they are. 

My wife is the best thing that happened to me in my life, despite the typical marital conflicts. 

The other woman, well, she was the worst. I wish I never met her. I don't blame her, but I still wish I never met her.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

I just figured it's a publicity ploy to remind people he's not quite dead yet...


----------



## Truthseeker1 (Jul 17, 2013)

remorseful strayer said:


> Clint Eastwood has cheated on former wives.
> 
> It's likely karma biting his butt here.
> 
> ...


_
:iagree::iagree::iagree: A great life lesson for all...not only in terms of spouses but friends as well..you ALWAYS stick with the people who cared about you when you were invisible..._


----------

